# R.I.P Kumo ( Hedgie)



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

well he hasnt been put down yet, but he will being going into the vet tomorrow after school to be put to sleep, the tumor hasnt gone down and its popping out his eyes, they are almost to the point where they could pop out completely.

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 









He will be dearly missed ( those are hearts btw)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It's never easy to say goodbye. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

So sorry.  Brillo and I send our love and condolences.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Hugs. Kumo has had a great life with a great owner.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Be sure to thank him and tell him you love him. Tomorrow he will be a beautiful angel. Free to play and eat and run and hide. Bless you little Kumo.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Thinking of you. Sending love and hugs. xx


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is awful, I'm so sorry to hear.  Hugs to you and your Kumo!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks guys, he should be in the vets office right this moment, at least he will be able to do all the things he never did, down here on earth, like go outside, play with females ( wink wink) and just have a great happy life up there.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

RIP Kumo, you handsome little man. The ladies across the rainbow bridge will be all over you! And you'll be all over the mealies.

Hang in there, Spirit... I'll be thinking about you. <3


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks <3 i have Dallas so its easier


----------

